# Misterio con campana extractora



## David1001 (Oct 22, 2018)

Hola, tengo un problema, creo que con el sensor capacitativo de los mandos de una campana extractora que no logro resolver, resulta que cuando los mandos de control con su sensor capacitativo flexible estan colocados en su posicion, en el acero inoxidable no funcionan, y cuando desatornillo este mando si funciona, he comprobado el cableado y no hay malos contactos, deja de funcionar cuando esta colocado en su sitio y cuando lo separo si funciona, me da a pensar que tiene algo que ver con el acero inoxidable, pero no estoy seguro, ¿por qué en su dia funcionaba y ahora no, que ha podido cambiar? ¿Pq cuando lo separo si funciona? ¿Que elemento interactua en esa parte del funcionamiento?
Ojala alguien pueda ayudarme en este dilema, ya no solo por repararla, si no por curiosidad, gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 22, 2018)

Sin ver nada que te podemos decir?


----------



## Scooter (Oct 22, 2018)

Solo se me ocurre que falte una lámina de acetato o algo intermedio que antes estaba y ahora no.


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 22, 2018)

David1001 dijo:


> ... resulta que cuando los mandos de control con su sensor capacitativo flexible estan colocados en su posicion, en el acero inoxidable no funcionan, y cuando desatornillo este mando si funciona, he comprobado el cableado y no hay malos contactos, ....



Aparentemente el flexible está agrietado en algún lado (generalmente donde más se dobla) y cuando lo sacás hace contacto la pintura.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 22, 2018)

O los tornillos que enroscan contra el acero , algún problema con la plaqueta . . .


----------



## David1001 (Oct 22, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Sin ver nada que te podemos decir?


Hola, subo algunas fotos, pero ya digo, aparentemente todo esta bien, pienso que la solución esta en la teoría que desconosco, y la pregunta clave quizas sea, ¿Qué parametros pueden cambiar cuando se coloca el panel de mando en su habitáculo de acero inoxidable para que impida que el sensor capacitativo quede anulado?, de hecho esa variación ha sido progresiva, los botones han ido dejando de funcionar poco a poco, hasta no funcionar ninguno, y sin embargo al separarlo unos milimetros del acero funciona todo a la perfección, es un misterio


Eduardo dijo:


> Aparentemente el flexible está agrietado en algún lado (generalmente donde más se dobla) y cuando lo sacás hace contacto la pintura.


Hola, no, no esta agrietado, no es que funcione al moverlo, funciona siempre exeptuando cuando se coloca justo en su lugar en el acero inox.


Eduardo dijo:


> Aparentemente el flexible está agrietado en algún lado (generalmente donde más se dobla) y cuando lo sacás hace contacto la pintura.


Hola, no, no esta agrietado, no es que funcione al moverlo, funciona siempre exeptuando cuando se coloca justo en su lugar en el acero inox.


Scooter dijo:


> Solo se me ocurre que falte una lámina de acetato o algo intermedio que antes estaba y ahora no.


Hola, si esa lámina no se puede evaporar no puede faltar, sólo la he manipulado y no habia ninguna lámina, y es que todo funciona perfectamente, exeptuando cuando lo encastro en su posición


DOSMETROS dijo:


> O los tornillos que enroscan contra el acero , algún problema con la plaqueta . . .


Hola, los tornillos tampoco, lo pruebo sin tornillos, haciendo presión con la mano en su posición y no funciona, lo retiro unos milímetros y vuelve a funcionar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 22, 2018)

¿Y si ponés un separador aislante ? Quizás algo no esté bien y la capacidad parásita esté molestando ¿Está la campana conectada a tierra?


----------



## David1001 (Oct 22, 2018)

Hola, si, esta conectada a tierra, y he puesto film y papel en medio y nada, de todos formas el recimiente que envuelve el sensor capacitivo y demas  es de plástico y está aislado, incluso teniendo el mando colocado, levando en cableado y el filtro antiparisatario para que no este en contacto con la placa y nada, sigue sin funcionar, solo cuando retiro unos milimetros el mando de control funciona


----------



## Nanotronik (Oct 27, 2018)

Yo apostaría a que ese cable plano multihilo está dañado o partido en algún lugar, por ejemplo en el pliegue bajo los mandos al lado de la brida blanca que se ve o el el otro lado... 
He tenido fallos de ese tipo y han sido justamente eso, por ese motivo no lo ves.... 
Si puedes prueba a mirar continuidad con eo cable en la mesa y lo mueves poco a poco acercando y separando los extremos y si no lo encuentras prueba a conectar con otro cable nuevo o haz las conexiones si puedes con cables sueltos.... Por el fallo y el comportamiento yo boto por eso cási seguro!
Boto por el fallo aquí...


----------



## David1001 (Oct 27, 2018)

Gracias por la respuesta, pero si fuese eso tampoco funcionaria alejado del acero, y funciona siempre, doble el cable o no, solo deja de funcionar cuando lo encastro en su habitáculo, incluso a unos milimetros de el funciona, pienso que tiene que ser algo relacionado con la capacitancia, no se si podría ser el filtro antiparasitario


----------



## Nanotronik (Oct 27, 2018)

Pues si no es eso ya es algo que falla, eso me recuerda a una torre de pc que daba fallos y tras cambiar todo seguía igual y acabó siendo una avería fantasma.... 
Lleva pulsadores de final de recorrido en la guía?... 
A ver si va a tener alguno y está dando mal contacto.... 🤔


----------



## David1001 (Oct 27, 2018)

No, algo tiene a pasar, y de verdad que ya no es pq funcione sino por curiosidad, saber que sera lo que interfiere


----------



## Nanotronik (Oct 27, 2018)

🤷


----------



## Scooter (Oct 27, 2018)

Algun falló tiene ese cable que al doblarse deja de ir, no es tan raro


----------



## David1001 (Oct 27, 2018)

No es el cable, ya esta mas que comprobado


----------



## Scooter (Oct 28, 2018)

Entonces está clarísimo.
Es por otro motivo.






Motivo que solo tú que estás delante puedes ver. Lo siento pero a mí bola de cristal le hace perla la bujía y no quiere arrancar ;-)


----------



## David1001 (Oct 28, 2018)

Scooter dijo:


> Entonces está clarísimo.
> Es por otro motivo.
> 
> 
> ...


Si fuese algo visible, o fácil, esta claro que cualquiera sabría detectar el problema, no hace falta ver nada, la respuesta es teórica, y la pregrunta es que parámetros puede variar el tiempo, la temperatura o la humedad que hayan afectado a algún elemento capaz de variar la capacitancia. Y esta claro que la respuesta solo la puede dar alguien que haya estudiado sobre el tema o haya tenido algún problema similar y lo haya resuelto con ayuda.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 28, 2018)

Hola, en la placa de control, hay algún trimpot o preset, que permita ajustar la sensibilidad del sistema?


----------



## David1001 (Oct 28, 2018)

Hola, no, nada regulable


----------



## Nanotronik (Oct 28, 2018)

Yo no quiero ser pesado pero como me he encontrado el caso insisto... Haz un repaso a fondo de ese cable y sus conectores, soldaduras etc.... No lo des por hecho porque aparentemente está bien...


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 28, 2018)

Lo que te quieren decir es que cuando presionas en su posicion el panel, el cable se dobla mas, pero al alejarlo milimetros es suficiente para que funcione nuevamente.
Haz una prueba, presion el cable con la mano sin colocarlo en la campana, si no funciona, entonces ya vete agradeciendo a los colegas, si funciona igual (preciona en todos lados), entonces pasa a lo siguiente.
El panel tiene algun contacto a tierra con el metal de la campana?, Si es "si", entonces sin colocarlo, pon un cable desde la campana a la tierra de la placa, y comenta


----------



## Nanotronik (Nov 5, 2018)

Igualmente puede manipular el cable y funcionar bien, pero al colocarlo tiene la posición viciada y solamente ahí es cuando unas micras hacen el fallo... 
He tenido el problema con muchos cables y siempre iban bien y los tocabas y nada, los volvias a usar y oh sorpresa!.... 
Cualquier cosa que aparenta estar bien y no falla pero que al colocarla en su sitio es entonces cuando falla.... 
Por eso he insistido en las famosas averias fantasma, por que llaman así precisamente por ese motivo, porque revisas todo y todo está bien pero luego el fallo aparece de nuevo cual fantasma, y ya sabemos que por el simple hecho de que esté bien no significa que realmente lo esté....


----------

